# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  ¿Qué consecuencias tiene la acidificación del Mediterráneo?

## Jonasino

> Una investigación liderada por el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) ha constatado por primera vez de forma precisa la disminución del pH de las aguas que abandonan la cuenca mediterránea a través del Estrecho de Gibraltar. La investigación, publicada en el último número de la revista Scientific Reports, confirma la  "elevada vulnerabilidad del Mar Mediterráneo al proceso de acidificación.
> 
> La absorción de dióxido de carbono de origen humano por los océanos provoca acidificación oceánica, responsable del descenso del pH del agua del mar. Así, a pesar de que la captación de CO2 ayuda a mitigar los efectos climáticos de las emisiones de este gas, la disminución de pH resultante acarrea consecuencias desfavorables para los ecosistemas marinos, ya que afecta a los ciclos biogeoquímicos que en ellos se desarrollan y a la práctica totalidad de la cadena trófica, explica la investigadora del CSIC en el Instituto de Ciencias Marinas de Andalucía Emma Huertas.
> 
> El Mar Mediterráneo es particularmente sensible a la acidificación debido a su carácter semi-cerrado, a las propiedades químicas y mecanismos de circulación de sus principales masas de agua y a que recibe carbono antropogénico desde el Atlántico Norte a través del Estrecho de Gibraltar.
> Ecosistemas sensibles
> 
> Nuestros resultados confirman la elevada vulnerabilidad del Mediterráneo al incremento de CO2 en la atmósfera, y en las aguas oceánicas, provocado por las emisiones de origen humano, indica Susana Flecha, co-autora del artículo e investigadora también del Instituto de Ciencias Marinas de Andalucía.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...n-mediterraneo

----------

